# فَعَل / فَعِلَ / فَعُلَ



## ARGMAN

مالذي يمكننا من تميز التوقيت الذي نستخدم فيه كل واحدة من هذه الصيغ

فَعَل مثل وقَفَ
 أو فَعِلَ مثل شَرِبَ
 أو فَعُلَ (ليس لدي مثال)


----------



## cherine

لا أفهم ما تعنيه بـ"تميز الوقت"، لكن إذا كان سؤالك عن كيف نختار أي وزن، فالإجابة هي أننا لا نختار، فهذه الأفعال تُستخدم كما هي، فلا يمكن أن تقول وَقُف أو وَقِف بدلاً من وَقَف، أو شَرُب بدلاً من شَرب، أو كَثِر بدلاً من كَثُر. وإن كانت هناك أفعال تحتمل أكثر من صيغة، لكن يظل أن الأمر ليس اختياري.

إن كنتُ أسأتُ فهم سؤالك فأرجو منك مزيدًا من التوضيح


----------



## ARGMAN

فهل يجب حفظ هذه الاوزان للتمكن من نطقها بالشكل الصحيح؟


----------



## cherine

نعم.


----------

